# doofe frage ;)



## Kaszandra (8. Juni 2007)

hmm gibt es irgendwo eine übersicht wo man so befehle wie wo man die loc, etc sehen kann (von einem selber)


----------



## -bloodberry- (8. Juni 2007)

Viele besondere Befehle gibt es nicht.
Eben ;loc, die Emotes und die Befehle für Makros (eine schöne Übersicht hierzu findet sich auf der buffed-Hauptseite).
Oder suchst du eine Karte, auf der alle wichtigen Punkte mit Koordinaten eingetragen sind?

Drück dich mal etwas genauer aus, bitte.


----------



## Kaszandra (8. Juni 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Viele besondere Befehle gibt es nicht.
> Eben ;loc, die Emotes und die Befehle für Makros (eine schöne Übersicht hierzu findet sich auf der buffed-Hauptseite).
> Oder suchst du eine Karte, auf der alle wichtigen Punkte mit Koordinaten eingetragen sind?
> 
> Drück dich mal etwas genauer aus, bitte.




sorry da stand grad mein mann mit der keule hinter mir und wollte los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 autokaufen ...

genau das was du geschrieben hast meinte ich, also dieses ;loc <-- da gibts doch sicher noch mehr solche sachen oder? bzw gibts im forum dazu ne sammlung oder bin ich einfach nur blind *blush*

liebe grüße
sylvia


----------



## -bloodberry- (8. Juni 2007)

Mir fallen derzeit keine weiteren solchen Befehle ein, also dementsprechend auch keine Übersicht.
Was meinst du denn, was es noch an weiteren solchen Befehlen geben könnte?
Meinst du so Dinge wie /ingnorieren oder nicht solche Befehle?


Und dir sei verziehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaszandra (8. Juni 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Mir fallen derzeit keine weiteren solchen Befehle ein, also dementsprechend auch keine Übersicht.
> Was meinst du denn, was es noch an weiteren solchen Befehlen geben könnte?
> Meinst du so Dinge wie /ingnorieren oder nicht solche Befehle?
> Und dir sei verziehen.
> ...



danke das du mir so wundervoll verziehen hast *ins herz schliess*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hmm naja ne eigentlich eher sowas who ein /who und sowas. 

ja ich weiss wie die befehle funktionieren, mir gehts nur darum ob man dazu nicht mal ne übersicht erstellen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
sylvia


----------

